

Homophobic? Maybe You’re Gay - hammerha
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/opinion/sunday/homophobic-maybe-youre-gay.html

======
artacus
Every -phobia has a -philia, though the word "homophobia" was made up about 30
years ago or so, maybe they weren't thinking about the Homophile. I'd prefer
to use standard english as to avoid confusion. What's wrong with somebody just
saying whether or not they like or don't like sodomites, and skip all this
newly infused terminology. And it wouldn't be depriving the SPLC of their love
for attacking the intolerant. In this case their target would be those
intolerant of sodomy --clear, simple and biblical.

